# synchronisation de données différentes



## garwing (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour.
Je viens de m'acheter un iPad. Jusque là, c'est génial.
Le problème c'est que je veux des données différentes que celles que je met sur mon iphone (autant pour les aplis,c'est très simple, mais pour le restes c'est compliqué!)

J'ai un seul ordi: un imac

Je voudrai pouvoir mettre des films et des musiques,mais surtout des photos différentes dans chaque appareil.

Je fais de la photo et de la vidéo en professionnel, et j'ai prit l ipad comme book hi tech.
Je voudrai donc avoir mes photos persos sur mon iphone et mes photos pro sur mon ipad... comment faire?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Juillet 2010)

Tu ne peux pas (merci itunes). Le seul moyen est de faire des listes séparés dès le départ, si mes souvenirs sont bon, il te demande quelles photos tu veux syncro, et là tu fais 2 album différents un pro et un perso. Faut juste bien penser à cocher le bon truc quand tu syncro.
Pour la musique tu dois faire des listes de lectures, pour les films je crois que c'est le même principe que pour les photos.


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas (merci itunes). Le seul moyen est de faire des listes séparés.



Donc, tu peux bien, tu donnes même la solution.

En effet, c'est aussi simple que ça, tu crées des listes de lecture pour les données iTunes et un dossier photo spécifique iPad pour tes images.


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Donc, tu peux bien, tu donnes même la solution.
> 
> En effet, c'est aussi simple que ça, tu crées des listes de lecture pour les données iTunes et un dossier photo spécifique iPad pour tes images.



de la même façon 
- dans carnet d'adresses, tu peux créer des listes distinctes des contacts à synchroniser
- dans iCal des calendriers différents


----------



## salamander (21 Juillet 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas (merci itunes). Le seul moyen est de faire des listes séparés dès le départ, si mes souvenirs sont bon, il te demande quelles photos tu veux syncro, et là tu fais 2 album différents un pro et un perso. Faut juste bien penser à cocher le bon truc quand tu syncro.
> Pour la musique tu dois faire des listes de lectures, pour les films je crois que c'est le même principe que pour les photos.



Sauf que comme il a un mac, il lui suffit de spécifier quel événement iphoto ou aperture il veut dans l'appareil, et cela marche même avec 50 iphone si il le faut (merci itunes), après pour la musique il suffit effectivement de faire des playlists, et pour les films, il suffit de cocher quels films doivent être synchronisés.


----------

